# infinty rom woes



## chargeddroids (Dec 24, 2011)

Having some issues i get the ever so annoying browser fc issue. Pbj kernel works well though when i set a custom profile from setcpu the whole phone crashes i set it to 1000 performance and not changing the frequency !?!?!?!? Seriously whats up with that???


----------



## DirgeExtinction (Aug 18, 2011)

Screenshots or it didn't happen.


----------



## chargeddroids (Dec 24, 2011)

I will give me about 30 mins i will screenshot it. Wait this rom doesnt have screenshot function


----------



## charlie_c (Aug 18, 2011)

Pics or b&


----------



## charlie_c (Aug 18, 2011)

chargeddroids said:


> I will give me about 30 mins i will screenshot it. Wait this rom doesnt have screenshot function


Implying you don't know how to install a screenshot app.


----------



## chargeddroids (Dec 24, 2011)

The app i had before inverted the colors. Whats a good app to try ?


----------



## charlie_c (Aug 18, 2011)

chargeddroids said:


> The app i had before inverted the colors. Whats a good app to try ?


I use screenshot it.


----------



## chargeddroids (Dec 24, 2011)

Alright ill get on just give me a bit phone is COMPLETELY dead


----------



## chargeddroids (Dec 24, 2011)

Rom 3/20 pbj 1/30. I have the profile set up so it will run at 1000 constantly. I love the speed and i have an extended battery so battery life isnt an issue


----------



## chargeddroids (Dec 24, 2011)

I will try reflashing the rom as well. Ill probably wipe to stock and re partition then go back to ext4. And maybe thatll solve some of these issues


----------



## charlie_c (Aug 18, 2011)

chargeddroids said:


> Rom 3/20 pbj 1/30. I have the profile set up so it will run at 1000 constantly. I love the speed and i have an extended battery so battery life isnt an issue


If all you want is to hold processor speed at 1000Mhz, can't you set that on the Main screen by setting both Max and Min speeds to 1000 Mhz?


----------



## chargeddroids (Dec 24, 2011)

Yes. Technically. But even if i check "set on boot" it never sticks. So i like to keep a profile saved for that instance when i turn off my phone.


----------



## Michael Ray (Sep 23, 2011)

You can set your min and max without the need of any app. Use the file located in the /system/etc/init.d folder. This will set the value at boot.

Oh and dont forget any search fuction will work wonders.


----------



## chargeddroids (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks didnt know that. Im playing with the phone now trying to recreate the previous issues. None so far.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Thread cleaned. Please stay respectful to everyone and stay on topic.


----------



## charlie_c (Aug 18, 2011)

Deleted post - had a slow response on a tablet after the whistle


----------

